# Multifunktionelle Adressdatenbank in Outlook



## tilliana (2. August 2007)

Hallo,

eine Adressdatenbank mit etwa 3000 Kontakten soll in Outlook erstellt werden, die wenn sie einmal abgeglichen ist fuer etwas 15 Mitarbeiter leicht auf dem aktuellen Stand gehalten werden soll. Dafuer hoffe ich hier auf ein paar kreative Ideen oder Erfahrungen dazu? Weiterhin soll man moeglichst schnell Personenkreise nach verschiedenen Kriterien (Sprache, Themenschwerpunkt,...?) zusammenstellen koennen, um Einladungsschreiben zu drucken oder ganz wichtig, schnell Namensschilder drucken zu koennen. Da ich mit Outlook in der Hinsicht nicht viel Erfahrung haben, wuerde ich mich sehr freuen, Tipps zu bekommen!


----------



## larryson (2. August 2007)

In Outlock Viel Spass beim Tippen! 

Ne, mal  im Ernst. Ich denke und hoffe mal für Dich, das es die Datensätze ich irgendeiner Form schon gibt. Dann hast Du die Möglichkeit, diese zu importieren. 

Desweiteren kann zumindest Access auf die Outlock Kontakte zugreifen, so das über Access das Problem mit den Namensschildchen gelöst werden könnte. 

Personenkreise könntest Du in Outlock mit Aufteilung in Kategorien lösen.


----------

